# Redcliffe snapper



## Yakcity

Margate snap Sunday arvo


----------



## Beekeeper

Is that a koolie hanging from its lip, Yakcity?

Jimbo


----------



## Foxxy

Noice! Good to see they are around - I have been struggling this winter. Must be running low on mojo!


----------



## Bretto

Nice snapper yacity.



Foxxy said:


> Noice! Good to see they are around - I have been struggling this winter. Must be running low on mojo!


It's not just you Foxxy. Other than the fluked 78 on Friday morning, I've barely had a touch in weeks. A few of the guys I know that chase them from boats have said they're only getting them in numbers in deeper water at the moment (around 15-20m).


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Nice fishie. Looks to be around 50cm, good size.



CAV said:


> I reckon the water is way too clear, and the snapper aren't coming in as close to feed because of it


Spot on.
There always hard to find when the waters this clear. You have to be super quiet, use light line and I liked to use the clear Snapbacks SP's.....Its too bloody cold but. Late Aug/Sept (after the westerlies, they dont like them) is a better time for them around Reddy.


----------



## Yakcity

Zman 4" paddle opening night 
1-4oz 3,0hook
Inshore gel scent.

Anything light in color with some sparkle was the go
Inshore scent worked a treat when the tailor weren't loving it.
Fish measured 55cm, got a couple of nice lizards also.


----------



## Yakcity

ArWeTherYet said:


> Nice fishie. Looks to be around 50cm, good size.
> 
> 
> 
> CAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon the water is way too clear, and the snapper aren't coming in as close to feed because of it
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on.
> There always hard to find when the waters this clear. You have to be super quiet, use light line and I liked to use the clear Snapbacks SP's.....Its too bloody cold but. Late Aug/Sept (after the westerlies, they dont like them) is a better time for them around Reddy.
Click to expand...

I agree first decent one this winter and not for lack of trying .
Water clarity has been good for spearing a mate of mine shot a coulple of 15 kg cod around Scarborough the other day

Snapper spook easy clear water and boat noise makes it even worse !


----------



## wayneedden

Nice mate. Glad to hear you hooked one inbetween the grinnings. Water is very clear, stealth being the key.


----------



## anselmo

Yakcity said:


> Water clarity has been good for spearing a mate of mine shot a coulple of 15 kg cod around Scarborough the other day


Hope he was careful about the regualtions: http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/fisheries/re ... mits-tidal

30kg of fish is a lot


----------



## Yakcity

anselmo said:


> Yakcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water clarity has been good for spearing a mate of mine shot a coulple of 15 kg cod around Scarborough the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he was careful about the regualtions: http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/fisheries/re ... mits-tidal
> 
> 30kg of fish is a lot
Click to expand...

Yer that was my thoughts I personally wouldn't have shot 2 if I had one that size not sure if I could even shoot a cod of that size shame to blast such a big docile fish.


----------



## brinkmanc12

If you are going for tailor what do you use plastics wise as I find they bite the tails off them and then they don't swim so I changed to blades and then no tailor but I started catching Bream, not that I am complaining I loved the Bream not that I ate them as I caught the first one and thought not enough for a feed so I released it, this happened 4 times, good sized bream in hindsight probably was not that smart but it is a hard call kill the fish and run the risk of just wasting it as you are probably not going to go to all the trouble of preparing one fish unless it is a very large fish or release it and then talk about the fish you released, my attitude I am trying to have is if in doubt release. cheers, Paul.


----------



## kayakone

brinkmanc12 said:


> If you are going for tailor what do you use plastics wise as I find they bite the tails off them and then they don't swim so I changed to blades and then no tailor but I started catching Bream, not that I am complaining I loved the Bream not that I ate them as I caught the first one and thought not enough for a feed so I released it, this happened 4 times, good sized bream in hindsight probably was not that smart but it is a hard call kill the fish and run the risk of just wasting it as you are probably not going to go to all the trouble of preparing one fish unless it is a very large fish or release it and then talk about the fish you released, my attitude I am trying to have is if in doubt release. cheers, Paul.


Go Paul. Use ZMan plastics. Jerk Shad and Paddle Tail in white and blue glimmer. They are a lot tougher than all others.


----------



## brinkmanc12

Thanks I have just started using the ZMan plastics your right they are a lot tougher, it was a squidgie or Gulp I was using I did not think about that a valid point cheers, Paul.


----------



## Charlie1

nice fish


----------

